# Rechteck mit runden Ecken selektieren



## T_Peters (26. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin noch recht noch im Geschäft und habe desshalb durch die Suchfunktion nicht so viel gefunden. Es währe nett, wenn jemand ein paar Suchbegriffe, bzw. eine kleine Anleitung posten könnte.

Thx im Vorraus

Problem: Ich möchte ein Rechteck selektieren, bei dem die Kanten mit einem Radius von 4 abgerundet werden. Die Kanten dürfen beim Füllen, mit einer Farbe, nicht weich abgerundet werden und es muß selektiert werden (Auswahlrechteck>weicheKanten und Abgerundetes Rechteck>Radius = scheiden aus).

LG T.Peters


----------



## T_Peters (26. April 2004)

*GEFUNDEN*

OK hab es schon selber gefunden

Da sucht man sich einen ab und dabei ist es doch so einfach.

Für alle die mal das selbe Prob haben.

Macht eine Auswahl mit dem Auswahlrechteck und dann: Auswahl>Auswahl verändern>Abrunden. Stellt den Radius ein und fertig!

Gruß T.Peters


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (26. April 2004)

Oder du bedienst dich gleich den Vektorformen :-]


----------

